# Question about Slimming World Plans



## Carina1962 (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm doing the SW Extra Easy Plan at the moment but wondered what the Green Plan and the Original Plan consists of?  I've tried to look in my book but it doesn't seem to make it clear what the other 2 consist of.  Can anyone put me right please?  thanks


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 2, 2014)

Green is like EE except that meat is counted as Healthy Extras well as bread etc.  Original is better for us sweet-bloods, with unlimited lean meat and small measured portions of carby foods as Healthy Extras.  For both these plans you have two As and two Bs per day.  HE carb portions are roughly 35g wholemeal pasta (must be wholemeal), 200g jacket spud with the skin on, or new potatoes, or 150g baked beans, 200g frozen peas.  

This is a very brief summary.  If you're with a group, definitely ask for the Red/Green book (it's in the welcome pack, separate to the book you write your weight in).  If you're an online member, the details should be available online.


----------



## Chocoholic (Mar 3, 2014)

I too am interested in losing some weight with either Slimming World or Weight watchers but don't want too much faffing about with working out Syns or whatever they use for calculating eats. I am having trouble enough calculating how much insulin to have at the mo' as a new tablet I have been prescribed seems to be sending my blood sugars up,down and all over the shop.
I would quite like a basic,easy to follow eating plan.
I'm a bit of a comfort eater and am dealing with a lot of stress right now but also don't want to let more and more weight creep on.
So, which is better....Slimming World or Weightwatchers?
Any advice much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm definitely in the SW camp.  The Original (Red) plan is lower carb than the others.  All lean meat, almost all veg, fat free yogurt/fromage frais/cottage cheese, quorn, eggs, whole raw fruit, are completely unlimited.  

Syns are easy - almost everything you can buy is already worked out, you just enter the details online or look up in a book.  If something isn't listed, there's a syn calculator function.  As a really basic guide, if an item is 'pure syn' (e.g. chocolate), 1 syn=20 calories.


----------



## Chocoholic (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for that info,LeeLee. That sounds like the sort of food I could eat. I'm not a huge salad lover and lots of diet recipes seem to incorporate my pet hate..tomatoes....but I do eat quite a bit of fresh veg. and like cooking from scratch.
Can anyone else tell me what sort of system Weightwatchers use now,please? 
Do they have a similar plan to Syns or do they count calories? Just trying to weigh up which would suit me better.
I understand that you can do these diets online,which saves that embarrassment of going on my own and maybe an online thing might suit me better.
My sister lost weight following an NHS diet last year but I was horrified at the amount of carbs she was told to eat. I'd have to up my insulin massively to eat all that she had. 
I don't want to go really low carb but don't mind a sensible reduced carb.diet.
Oh,decisions,decisions.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 3, 2014)

There is a points system with WW, which I don't really understand.  Seeing friends who are on it, it seems a bit more carb-heavy than SW.  Whichever one you go for, do join a group if at all possible - the peer support is brilliant.  It's only at the first meeting that you won't know anyone!  I moved to a different area half way through my major effort, and going alone didn't cause me any stress.


----------



## Chocoholic (Mar 4, 2014)

Hmm. Maybe now is not the time for me to start a diet after all!
I had no sleep at all again last night (reasons given in Newbies bit,so won't bore you with repeating myself here) and have done something exceedingly stupid. I won three retro sweet hampers recently, which I have set aside,ready to give as surprise gifts to the small children in the family BUT today, overtired and stressed, what did I stupidly do? ..........Yes, I dived in to this sweetie heaven and devoured a small whole bag of jelly beans!! I know....the word stupid doesn't even cover it but I don't smoke,I don't drink and I needed an emotional crutch and consequently, the jelly beans temptation became too much.
I took enough insulin to cover the downed confectionery but afterwards felt like a naughty child and also pathetically weak-willed and stupid. 
Tomorrow I shall return to normality and have Trill-like cereal for breakfast and healthier food all round and I'll remind myself that although I'm classed as overweight, I am tall and can still get into my size 12 dresses, so I can't be THAT fat...can I? 
My blood sugars are down to 4.7 again, so my mad moment has gone and those sweet hampers shall be removed from this house ASAP. it's too tempting having those around.
Please form an orderly queue to tell me off......thrashings are being sold as an optional extra and oh, apologies if my sense of humour is annoying to other members. I'll try to behave myself in future.


----------

